# Markierung von Text verhindern



## JavaUncle (12. März 2008)

Hallo

ich habe eine Drag & Drop Anwendung wo man ein Objekt mit der Maus anfässt, die Taste gedrückt hält und es dann verschiebt. Klappt auch einwandfrei. Nervig ist aber, das sowiel MSIE als auch Firefox hier versuchen etwas zu markieren. Im Prinzip "macht" man ja auch genau das.... irgendwo hin klicken und Maustaste gedrückt halten und ziehen. So markiert man. Aber genau bei dieser Drag-Aktion will ich das nicht. Gibt es da einen Trick die Markierung zu unterdrücken?

Gruß
JavaUncle


----------



## Maik (12. März 2008)

Hi,

möglicherweise hilft dir das hier weiter:


```
<body onselectstart="return false" onmousedown="return false">
```


----------



## JavaUncle (12. März 2008)

Hi, danke für den Tipp! Im FF hab ich es hingekriegt, in dem beim Draggen mit jeder Positionsänderung ein bestimmtes Element (eine kleine Grafik) den focus() erhält. So sieht man keine störende Textmarkierung beim ziehen. Leider klappts im MSIE 7.0 nicht...

Das Ding im Body klappt leider in keinem der Browser MSIE 7.0 und FF 2.0

Gruß
JavaUncle


----------



## FipsTheThief (12. März 2008)

Im IE kann man einfach den Event onselectstart nehmen und immer false zurück geben lassen.

zum Beispiel:


```
// für den IE
if(document.attachEvent) document.attachEvent("onselectstart",function () { return false; });
```

Im FF, Opera und Konsorten muss man da schon ein wenig mehr machen.Die Selektierung einsammeln und dann einfach löschen.

Muss halt periodisch abgefragt werden dann.


```
// in einen Mousemove Handler zum Beispiel
if(window.getSelection) {
    var sel = window.getSelection();
    sel.removeAllRanges();
}
```


----------

